# '65 Front Inner Fender



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a friend that just picked up a very nice '76 Chevelle and it has what looks like fiberglass or heavy plastic inner fenders. I was wondering if these might be available for a '65 and if anyone has any experience with them. Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe they did make some red plastic inner fender wells. Not sure if they fit the `65s or not.

..and I'm just north of you by about 40 miles, we should hook up and do a show this summer. I've only seen one other `65 all summer long last year.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

No never made plastic inner fender wheel wells . They did however made a red plastic liner , which went inside the wheel well only to be seen from the outside .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

allpawl66 said:


> No never made plastic inner fender wheel wells . They did however made a red plastic liner , which went inside the wheel well only to be seen from the outside .


They didn't double stack them did they? It either had the reg steel inner fender wells or the red plastic ones, not both, did they?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukee, yes guess you could call it a double stack, but the red liner was just that a liner next to the steel one. 007 Fred by 76 they were making the liners out of plastic for the weight savings. You know the liners are a pretty basic thing . I would just set them next to each other and see if a little trimming wouldn't work. Weight savings is always a good thing plus the plastic ones would be easier to clean. Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is the weight savings if you have a steel one AND a plastic one??


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Red liners weighed almost nothing were thin easy to cut and tear. Only a 2 year option because of that. Not very many out there so people like to bill them as rare but for my money you couldn't even give me a set. The weight savings will be in the trimming and getting the 76 liners to work.. LES


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The red liners were available on the W-30 442 for a few years, i don't know if they were available for 65. If they were 64 thru 67 should be interchangeable between Pontiac GTO and the Oldsmobile 442.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Randy only available in 1966 & 1967 on the GTO. Cost a whoppering $27.50 back in the day. LES


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't get it, what was the purpose?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds to me like it was for looks. as far as the 70's cars i remember them having a bunch of contours and studs moulded into them for mounting all sorts of smog crap. i dont think there is enough weight difference to talk about.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Kinda like red line tires , looks .


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

The red inner fenders were only for 66 & 67. You can not get a new inner fender, you must find a used one. I found this out when went to replace the passenger front inner fender on my 65 because someone had cut a hole in it and then put patch back in to work on the heater core.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The red fender liners were a "looks" option. Like Rukee, most performance-minded gearheads back in the day thought them kind of pointless, as they didn't add any performance. They were very unpopular back then, cracked easily, and are quite rare today. I think they look great. I saw one original set in my life, in 1985, on an original, low mileage 1967 Marina Turqoise Ram Air car that Bruce Bethel of the Goat Farm had. I remember he paid a whopping $4000 or so for the car, unheard of in those days.....but it was an extremely rare factory Ram Air '67 with the mandatory 4.33 gear and a Turbo 400. If memory serves, he bought it from the original owner, a lady in her 60's at the time!!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bethel's Goat Farm been a while sense heard the name. You know back in the day they were so big I had them on my bucket list. Now me being a KS boy wasn't sure how I was going to pull that off. But a Calif. buddy invited me out for a week, probably mid 80's. Man, was I surprised to see just now small the shop was. Cause they did come up with some GREAT cars & parts. Point in case the RAM AIR 67 in above post!!..LES


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bruce Bethel got into restoring vintage Cadillac convertibles, etc. in the late '80's. He sold the Goat Farm, and moved near Sacramento, CA, where he runs a classic car dealership/restoration facility. A very knowledgeable and helpful guy, in all my past dealings with him. And yeah, back then it was a shoestring operation, but he had "the good stuff"!!!!


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Red liners' rare as hens teeth  never seen a genuine pair on a goat. Is any firm reproducing these for 66 67 cars??


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

with some red paint you can make as many as you want. somebody mentioned red bedliner sprayed on them. that would be what i would do if i wanted that look.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Good point' painting the inner side durable red would create the look no prob. Re making them in plastic would a good idea for a GTO resto company. No doubt they would sell just like the reproduction Ram air tubs in fibreglass' plus original liners were plastic also.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have seen them repo'ed . Will look for the contact.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I too have seen the repros on the internet. They run around $800 for the set. Me, I'll spend my money elswhere. I agree about the paint, and have thought about it. I did paint the brake drums red on the '67 to match the red lug nuts on the Rally II wheels.....It gives the car a finished look, and it's low key.....


----------

